# dearest dp family



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

You are invited

To the wedding ceremony and reception of



Malia Kanoeokalani Becklund
&
Gavin Downs 
~~
date ~ April 2, 2005

email [email protected] for rsvp

(ps this is just an announcement but anyone who wants to fly to hawaii is welcome lol  we also plan to one day have one in england when we arent so poor.. so fyi all you chaps and chapesses.) :wink:

pss this is why i havent been around folks. sleepys been a lil busy.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

You know, i was just thinking today, "Where has that SB character been these days?" It's funny, because i just finished having dinner with a friend of mine this very night, who also revealed that she is now engaged, and i just received an invitation from another friend who will be getting married later this year. There must be something in the air.

Congratulations to both of you kids...i'm so happy for you both...

s.

p.s. i hope we're allowed to send "virtual" wedding presents... :wink:

s.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Sleeping beauty,

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! If you don't mind me asking, are you guys going to live in England or Hawaii? Where yall planning on honeymooning? Congrats again! That is the coolest thing I have heard in a while!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Malia and Gavin...How absolutely wonderful !

How absolutely damn wonderful. 

Please tell us that there will be pictures for those of us who can't be there. I can only imagine Malia as the most beautiful bride.

Wishing you both all the happiness you can gather in a lifetime.

Most Sincerely,
terri*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

congrates sb and gavin  hope all goes well


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW!!!!!
Congratulations, that is so nice to hear.
This site really has done great things.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

That is so cool! Congratulations and best wishes for ever and ever!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh....my GOD! That is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to the bride and groom!!!

This is so darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Proud Board family member!

:lol: :wink:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Did you two hook up through this site?

Just curious


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Nah Rev they hooked up on the other DP site...

http://www.dps3lfh3lp.com


----------



## Byrde (Aug 10, 2004)

---


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Give us details..


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations!

This are very great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cynthia xxx


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's really cool. Do you need a DP band? I can play a mean ukelele.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

oh my goodness!  thank you all so much yes rev we owe it all to you this site brought us together. ive always felt so differerent from everyone around me. i could never relate to 99% of the people in my hometown. all they do is surf, play videogames, and do drugs.. the average IQ in these parts sucks and ive always freaked people out when i open my mouth so ive just become acustomed to keeping it shut. i dont have to do that here. i can express how im feeling and get actual feedback from people who feel the same way. and even though gav and i were raised differently, talk differently and come from completely opposite sides of the earth, we understand each other. its like i found my splitapart and im so eternally grateful to this place and everyone in it. 

narco, we are planning on living in hawaii for a bit. get in some adventures maybe start a business then we plan on going to england and getting remarried there so that his family can see us get married since they cant come here. then we plan to stay there for a while but the ultimate goal is to have 2 homes.. one there and one here. so the real plan is to make money. gav is good with money im just OORIboo with money so he will be in charge of that!

our honeymoon is already planned and booked wahey!  were going to be staying at the royal hawaiian hotel on waikiki beach, oahu. sounds pricey.. but my mom works for sheraton so she got us a good deal.

gimpy, you would fit right in with the band! actually we have 2 bands booked (i come from quite a musical family) there will be alot of ukes!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> oh my goodness!  thank you all so much yes rev we owe it all to you this site brought us together.


Meh, you don't owe me anything. You would have found each other eventually  I was just curious.

Congrats again.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i watched gavin on a quiz show on tv here in the uk,seems like a nice fella,very smart...congratulations

as they say, in about 10 years time 80% of couples would have met on the internet


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks JC...expect an invite when we have our 'second wedding' down here in Brighton.

Thanks to everyone who's sent their love and best wishes....we promise to post pictures of the big day. Yaaaayyy!!!!! 

love
gav


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

jc, don't you play the guitar? I know we have very similar music tastes. You can join in.

Out of curiosity, Gavin and SB, how did this relationship evolve and develop outside of this website? Crap like phone calls, trips, etc.

I just had a brilliant idea. A business totally run and operated by DPers. People could always be sleeping on the job, taking naps when they feel tired and fatigued. But, what do all DPers excel at that we could sell? There are some smart people and college grads here that could do something right.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I just had a brilliant idea. A business totally run and operated by DPers. People could always be sleeping on the job, taking naps when they feel tired and fatigued. But, what do all DPers excel at that we could sell? There are some smart people and college grads here that could do something right.


Good idea, gimpy. I think you should go to your friendly neighbourhood venture capitalist and propose this as an investment for them. 

(I hate using those damn emoticons to express whether something is a joke or not...it reminds me of comedians who have a ba-doom-ch drum roll thingy after their punchline.)

s.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

"This site is so great, people have even gotten MARRIED because of it!"

Cool tshirt slogan

maybe followed by "dpselfhelp.com. there IS no other."

congratulations! that is freaking awesome and i wish i lived in hawaii but my beverly hills mansion is just too pretty to sell...sigh...


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

congratulations, health and happiness


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me. I want to ome i want to come i want to come i want to come.

Many congrats anyway. I can't believe I missed this one.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you can come martin! but in case you cant make it you can come to our english wedding. it wont be for a few years but we will notify everyone before it happens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, this is amazing. If I could, I'd show up in Hawaii. Never been save a stopover where I nearly fainted in the airport, LOL (as a kid, hated eating on planes.)

I want to sing backup in Gimpy and jc's band, if you'll have me.

This is just amazing.

I'm happy for both of you.

So you both will have dual citizenship? The Brits and the Yanks are together! This is a VERY good sign! 8)

A wonderful life to you both!
I wish I had some Hawaiian greeting, but I don't, so I say CHEERS!!!!
Dreamer 8)


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

***CONGRATULATIONS!*** 

Wow! What fabulous news! I wish you both all the happiness in the world. XX


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Splendid, I'll be there. Of course, being British and probably of royal blood somewhere down the line, I have to make a couple of requests before I come. These being:

1.) Someone find me an extremely cheap hotel near to the wedding.
2.) Am I allowed to smoke ?
3.) Am I allowed to get as drunk as a tramp on a skateboard ?
4.) Will there be nice single (vunerable) ladies at the wedding ?
5.) I would also like my room decorated in off-white, and have a Siberian Tiger on stand-by.


----------

